# liquid olive oil soap disaster



## itsuey

I found a tutorial on youtube to make liquid soap from a bar just by adding water and heating so I tried it with a bar of olive oil soap and just ended up with a pan of green water so I added more soap, still the same, a tablespoon or so of glycerine and still nothing. I'm totally out of ideas. The ingredients of the bar are saponified olive oil, water and mineral salts. 

Any idea what I've done wrong and how to correct it short of putting the pan back on the heat and boiling off the water?


----------



## Trinity

Unfortunately I had the exact same thing happen to me but it wasn't olive oil soap it was a blend and I ended up pouring down the sink :cry: I thought maybe if I let it sit for awhile it would eventually thicken up but it didn't. Maybe someone else can shed some incite but for me it never seemed to work and I have been afraid to try again. I saw lots of videos were it worked but they were using like Dr. Bronners soap not handmade so maybe that was why mine didn't work idk, but good luck let me know if you find something that works out


----------



## itsuey

I think part of my problem was because I used pure olive oil soap, all of the tutorials were using popular American soaps so there might be something in them that I've not got in mine. Maybe this is why we don't sell liquid olive oil soap at work.


----------



## ahutchins9

I have done that before and if it would have worked you wouldn't have been happy with it. It turns to snot so I just started making my own LS


----------



## Obsidian

I dissolved a bar of CP in a jar of water. It did turn into snot, it has to be shaken whenever I want to use it and its not thick so its hard to work with. Since it was a shampoo bar I used, I will use the snot for bathing the dogs.


----------



## Robert

The best you can get in that regard starting with sodium soap (solid soap) is what some call soap jelly, not liquid that stays liquid once it cools & stands for a while.  You can make it too dilute and instead of thickening it'll just stay as soapy water; if you try thickening it with salt it'll probably just separate as curds.


----------

